

Macrology: Case Studies in Lisp Macros - malisper
http://malisper.me/

======
gumby
A very good explanation for the beginner!

My only comment is on the use of loop which has a super unlispy syntax and I
think is confusing for the beginner (or anyone else IMHO).

